# trapping beavers? New to the sport.



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey i want to start trapping beavers, what traps do i use and just tell me about what i need to do? aight thanks.


----------



## shawn sand (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say start with snares, they are cheap and easy to set. Check with state regulations as to when this type of set would be legal. Otherwise you could start with a couple of #3 double springs and set them on water trail/drown sets to get a feel for what the beavers are doing. Good luck


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

aight thanks man. any more suggestions?


----------



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

try using the conibear body trap in a slide or trail


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

ok what do i do if i get one? haha


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

you would probably just skin it and tan the hide. you could try eating it too, i hear they arent too good.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

you could bring them to a fur buyer....... i bagged on with the 30-06 last spring, and i brought it to a guy by east of faro 20 miles.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

what do the hides go for?


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

i'd try using some 330's in a run with a diving stick, seems to do the trick and its an easy set up. you skin beaver open and stretch them on a hoop stretcher or using a piece of plywood with some finishing nails. you can do a search on google for trapping instructions, i think the north dakota fur takers have a manual somwhere on the internet that is VERY informational. everything from sets, to skinning. just be sure to have a few VERY sharp knives or at least a good knife with a sharpener. when you skin them, its just easier to take your time and clean skin them, meaning, you try to get all the fat and muscle off as your skinning, rather than rough skinning them and then trying to flesh them later on. to me beaver and muskrat trapping are the most fun, but i usually don't start trapping beav's until late december through the ice and then i usually stop trapping and hunting them when the ice is off the lakes up here for a week or so. thats usually how i judge it. beaver aren't primed up yet and you won't get much for the pelt now. i think the price is going to be around 20 or 25 bucks skinned and stretched this year. its a lot of work for not much money but at least it pays for gas to have a good time and be outside. good luck to you.


----------



## dthompson (Dec 4, 2008)

use 330 conibears on slides


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I second 330 conibears. Great in slides, along undercut banks, or in runs through cattails and such. Be careful though, these are dangerous traps. Guys have died in them.

Never had good luck snaring, rarely got quick kills and ended up with lots of fur damage.

#4 or larger leg holds also work. Ive always been partial to #4 double longsprings. Make sure they have enough chain or cable to get to water deep enough to drown the animal.

If your unfamiliar with the proper way to put-up (skin and stretch) a animal, your better off selling them on the carcass and seeking out some instruction. You can easily turn an animal thats worth something into a worthless hunk o hide if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Honestly i think the best way is to use a castor mound with an MB 750 beaver trap and a drowning rod


----------

